# epcot for children ?



## jjking42 (Feb 7, 2006)

we are going with another family in march and are trying to decide if we should go to Epcot.

Kids
boy 10
boy 9
boy 9
boy 7
girl 5
+ 4 adults

Will there be enough for the kids to be interested.

Last year we did
1 day Disney quest
1 day magic kingdom
1 day animal kingdom
1 day MGM studios

Last year at MGM the girl was bored. The boys had a good time but the just went back and forth from rock n roll roller coaster to tower of terror. I got tired of that.

Of course everyone liked magic kingdom and animal kingdom. Disney quest was also a big hit with the kids.

We are staying at HGVc and will probably only spend 3 or 4 days in the parks

what should we try this time ? what about the water parks ?


----------



## Bruce W (Feb 7, 2006)

My Grandsons' love Epcot. They are 8 & 10. They say it is their favorite park. Even 4 years ago they enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 7, 2006)

My 5-year-old daughter doesn't particularly enjoy Epcot, except for the fireworks show at closing and the "Figment" ride.  With the ages of your group, if you haven't done Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure, this might be a good time for that, particularly if the boys like roller coasters.  I believe they even have a free kids promotion right now if you buy an adult 2-day pass (something like that).  The boys will love all the thrill rides and there's plenty for a little girl to do too (at least my 5-year-old thinks so).

Cindy


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 7, 2006)

I absolutely love the international showcase, but I have to say that my kids are not that into it.  We did do it one time and coordinated with the character meet and greets, but I found that I didn't get to do the adult things I wanted!

The last time we went, my oldest and I walked around Epcot, sampled the various international fare, and rode the rides there.  He enjoyed it (he was 12 then I think), but he still wasn't willing to stop in England and watch the Beatles knock-off band perform!

Sharon


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been to Disney several times with our 3 kids. Our last trip was this past New Years. Our kids are 12, 14 and 20 now, and Epcot is their least favorite park. There are a couple of attractions at the front that they like, test track, soaring, the space thingy experience. But when it comes to the world showcase our kids are bored. No rides, no fun for them. 

My wife and I Love Epcot. In fact we are going on a cruise feb 27 - march 3 from Port Canaveral, and when we get back that Friday are heading over to the Swan and Dolphin to finish off the weekend at Epcot.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 7, 2006)

My kids (9,7,4) enjoyed Epcot the day we went. They didn't want to go back for a second day, but they had fun while they were there. 

There are a couple of things you can do to make it fun for them. You can buy them "passports" that they get stamped at each country. Also, when we were there, they had another thing where they made a mask attached to a stick, and then each country gave them a different cardboard charm to attach to it. When the whole thing was completed, they got a prize. Look for the "KidCot" sign at each country for these. 

One thing I thought was very memorable for them was the movie in China which is shown on all of the walls at the same time. You really feel like you are there. The kids thought it was cool, too. (But they were disappointed that Mulan wasn't there...)


----------



## rmendo (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you been to Universal? Most kids prefer Universal. Most parents prefer Disney.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 7, 2006)

*We have disney pass's already*

we bought a 7 day non expiring pass last time we were there. we have 4 day at the parks and 4 days at the others( water parks, disney quest) left. We did not get park hoppers so we try to spend a whole day in one park.

I not sure if I want to spring for the univeral passes right now. How much is a pass for universal for 1 day.
How much is the free kids promo 2 day pass ?

thanks

jim


----------



## debraxh (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it just depends on the individual.  My DD was about 5 when we went to WDW and Epcot was her favorite, but we'd been to Disneyland before so Magic Kingdom wasn't "new".  She liked Animal Kingdom well enough, but it didn't seem much different to her than other zoos we had been to.  She didn't like MGM at all.


----------



## Mel (Feb 7, 2006)

There is plenty to do for kids, as long as they aren't expecting it to be Magic Kingdom.  My kids list MK as their least favorite park because other than the characters, they consider it too much like other amusement parks, and less like Epcot, MGM and AK - their cousings who went to MK first like it best.  Go figure.

The best way to exjoy Epcot is to consider each childs specific interests - a kid who is into computers and technology may not be interested in the World Showcase, but others will.  As sugested, if you buy the passports, it gives a small bit of incentive to visit each country.  

Get a good guidebook (Unofficial Guide, Burnbaum, etc) and have the kids plan the rides & shows that interest them first.  Part of the problem many families have in both Epcot and MGM is that they assume they know what the kids will like, rather than asking them.  (These are some of the same families that would willingly wait 2 hours to ride their favorite adult ride, but won't 1 hour to ride Dumbo - yet that may be the one ride the kids really want).


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 7, 2006)

Are you only doing that one park and one day for the whole trip?  Not sure that would be my choice, but then I am spoiled by owning DVC and having WDW annual passes.  Epcot has always been the favorite of our entire family,even when our kids were young.  Our son's first trip to WDW was when he was 7, and Epcot was his very favorite place, and still is now that he is an adult.  Why not get Magic Your Way passes that allow park hopping and visit ALL the parks.  It costs no more, and in many cases is much cheaper per day than doing one park only.  If you go to the Disney.com website and check out Magic your Way passes, you will see how the price decreases with added days.


----------



## elaine (Feb 7, 2006)

*i think 2 day univ pass is $99 and free kids pass*

I don't kow if you get 1 or 2 kids passes--I am guessing 1---but this is a GOOD bang for the buck.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2006)

Epcot now has Soar'n  which is a duplicate of our favorite ride at CA adventure.  We go on Soar'n at least  twice because we like it so much.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 7, 2006)

rmendo said:
			
		

> Have you been to Universal? Most kids prefer Universal. Most parents prefer Disney.



We love Disney and my fourteen year old and I had a ball at Epcot early last summer.  There's lots of interactive exhibits in Future World and a few good rides (we never got to the World Showcase).
With that said, I'd second the recommendation for Universal and Islands of Adventure.  I'd guess that the children would love Islands with its wide range of rides and shows.  The Universal Studios park is would probably be a little less entertaining for the younger children, but I'd bet they'd at least like the Kidzone area and the Nickelodeon area.

Dick Taylor


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dollar for dollar ,Universal and IOA get my vote. 
Not that they aren't nice but Epcot countries normally don't interest children much. Most exhibits that have rides are a boat ride through outdated pavillions and outdated characters. Haven't changed since they opened. The 3D movie,test track and Mission to Mars are the best. MM is not for those with weak stomachs. The firework show is very nice.

There is far more to interest each age group at Universal/IOA. I lreally like Disney a lot but Epcot needs to update that park.


----------



## jberndt10 (Feb 7, 2006)

We went to Typhoon Lagoon on our last trip.  It was  most tiring day of the trip with all the stair climbing hauling your tubes.  We're near the Wisconsin Dells the Waterpark captial of the US and all the tube rides have conveyor belts taking the tubes to the top.  I felt Disney really fell short in this area.  The shark pool was neat.  The water rollar costers are fun.  The wave pool is the best.  This park was recommended over Blizzard Beach but as I understand they have an awsome extreme slide.  Just be prepared for sore legs and feet.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 8, 2006)

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Are you only doing that one park and one day for the whole trip?  Not sure that would be my choice, but then I am spoiled by owning DVC and having WDW annual passes.  Epcot has always been the favorite of our entire family,even when our kids were young.  Our son's first trip to WDW was when he was 7, and Epcot was his very favorite place, and still is now that he is an adult.  Why not get Magic Your Way passes that allow park hopping and visit ALL the parks.  It costs no more, and in many cases is much cheaper per day than doing one park only.  If you go to the Disney.com website and check out Magic your Way passes, you will see how the price decreases with added days.



we have the magic your way passes. we did not get the park hopper option. we will spend at least three days at theme parks. we prefer to spend one day per park rather than hop around.

Just trying to figure out which park to leave out this time.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 8, 2006)

jberndt10 said:
			
		

> We went to Typhoon Lagoon on our last trip.  It was  most tiring day of the trip with all the stair climbing hauling your tubes.  We're near the Wisconsin Dells the Waterpark captial of the US and all the tube rides have conveyor belts taking the tubes to the top.  I felt Disney really fell short in this area.  The shark pool was neat.  The water rollar costers are fun.  The wave pool is the best.  This park was recommended over Blizzard Beach but as I understand they have an awsome extreme slide.  Just be prepared for sore legs and feet.



we will for sure go to
magic kingdom
Disney quest

maybe on
animal kingdom
typhoon lagoon
universal IOA

will pass on
epcot
mgm


----------



## Detailor (Feb 8, 2006)

For what it is worth, I'd recommend Blizzard Beach over Typhoon Lagoon.  Both are very good water parks, but after several visits to both my daughter and I have developed a distinct preference for the 'rides' at BB.
Dick Taylor


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 8, 2006)

Detailor said:
			
		

> For what it is worth, I'd recommend Blizzard Beach over Typhoon Lagoon.  Both are very good water parks, but after several visits to both my daughter and I have developed a distinct preference for the 'rides' at BB.
> Dick Taylor



is blizaard beach to intnese for the 5 year old girl ? 

Does BB have a wave pool ? My boys really love wave pools.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2006)

*We just got back from Orlando on Friday night.  We stayed for 12 days, 4 in Epcot*

Epcot has wonderful rides:  Journey into the Imagination is good for younger children, boring for teens and adults, but it is cute.

Honey I Shrunk the Audience is a must see for all ages.  It is a great 3D show with lots of humor and surprises.  I wouldn't miss it.  It is better than The Muppet 3 D film.

Soarin', which is brand new, is a great adventure ride that will please everyone.  Ask to be in the front row for the best view.  We rode it at least ten times this trip.  Get there early, before 9:00, and ride a few times, then use fast passes for additional rides.  Soarin' is in The Land.  Living with the Land is another great boat ride in that same building about agriculture and science.  If you are a gardener or are interested in horticulture at all, the breakthroughs are amazing.  They have a greenhouse with plants growing without soil, in sand and the fruits/ vegetables grown are used in Disney restaurants.  There is also a film starring the Lion King cast about the circle of life that kids love.  

Test Track was closed while we were there, but I enjoy it a lot and am usually not a big "coaster" fan.  It is fast at the end, but it is a great ride that is somewhat educational.

Mission Space was okay.  I rode it twice.  I get a little queasy, but I read in the "Unofficial Guide" that eating half a banana 1/2 an hour before will eliminate the nausea and dizziness that some get from the ride.  My husband loves it and smaller children can ride, but I have no idea what the height requirement is.

Space Station Earth is a great educational ride that we see going into the park, then again coming out of the park, unless we stay for Illuminations.  It's a nice respite at the end of a long journey around the world showcase and before the walk to the car.

Wonders of Life may be open during your stay because you are going at a very busy time and this building is open seasonally.  We go during slow times and have only been into the building a few times in recent years.  Inside are three great attractions and rides:  *Body Wars*, which is very similar to Star Tours.  It is a great ride for everyone but babies and is pretty exciting for toddlers.  *Cranium Command*, which is a hilarious show about the life of a teenage boy.  *The Making of Me * is a cute little film starring Martin Short who goes back to see how he was born, from his parents as small children and their meeting, marriage and conception.  It is a good film for helping with the facts of life discussion because Martin Short talks about how our parents get really close and how life is a miracle. 

There are two rides in the world showcase:  The rides are in Mexico and Norway, which are right next to each other.  Both are cute, but Mexico is a little boring but educational.  Parts of it have the same dancing dolls as Small World.  There is never a line.  Norway is a pretty good water ride that has a slight hill, similar to Pirates.  

France, Canada, China and United States all have shows.  France and United States (a great review of American History, narrarated by Mark Twain and Ben Franklin) are sit-down shows, which is good because your feet need the rest.  The China and Canada shows are both good, but have leaning rails and are 360 degree screens.  

All of the countries have an area for the kids to do crafts.  I would want my grandchildren to experience them all because the things they make are cute and they get to meet young people from other countries.  

Italy has a street show with a "statue" that moves.  Little kids just love it, so do adults.  There are street performers in several of the lands, also a bandstand in America frequently has famous bands for no extra charge.  We always make sure we get to see the bands when they visit.  We have seen Beach Boys, Edgar Winter, The Commodores, Arlo Guthrie, the list goes on and on.  The busier the parks are during your stay, the more likely a famous band will be there.

In England, "The British Invasion" performs several times a day, every day.  They play Beatles songs and vary their selections so that two shows are always different tunes.  We love to hit that a few times during our trip.

There are acrobats in China that are amazing.  We grab a seat at least fifteen minutes before the performance, which is right outside of China's entrance.

Living with the Sea is being refurbished and needed it.   Perhaps it will be open for your trip, but it is doubtful.  

Illuminations is a nice fireworks/laser show that we always see once during our stay(s).  

I guess I am trying to say that I would never skip Epcot.  I love the place and so did our kids when they were ages 10-14.  Now they are adults and they all love it still.  I didn't cover everything there is to see and do.  Innoventions is a lot of fun for all ages, too.  The downside of touring all of Epcot in one day:  it is a lot of walking and will exhaust everyone in your group, no matter how comfortable your shoes are or how young you are.   My husband wears a pedometer and claims we walk at least ten miles when we are in Epcot for a full day.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 8, 2006)

Cindy,
you mentioned so many of the things that I love about Epcot.  One other thing that you didn't mention is the boat ride in the Land that takes you on a tour of agriculture and farming.  I think it's neat.

Epcot isn't a thrill ride park.  It is two parks in one with tons to do and see.  It is difficult to compare with most other parks because it is part museum, part aquarium, part theme park.  I go back every time we visit.


----------



## Detailor (Feb 8, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> is blizaard beach to intnese for the 5 year old girl ?
> 
> Does BB have a wave pool ? My boys really love wave pools.



Some of the water rides are too intense for me.  But most of them shouldn't be a problem for a brave 5 year old (my youngest daughter was about that age our first time there).  Both water parks have designated areas for the smallest of children, but we almost always see 5, 6, 7 year olds along for many of the bigger drops.  Both parks do a nice job in providing a range of intensities.

There is no wave pool at Blizzard Beach.  Replacing the wave pool that's at Typhoon Lagoon, there's a huge entry-level pool that deepens for experienced swimmers.  I think there's a couple of waterfalls feeding the pool.  As you'd expect from Disney, there's great theming at both parks.  Whichever one you pick, get there at rope-drop and lay claim to your beach chairs.  Then head directly to one of the rides (get a map a pick a ride before you go), you should be able to get in at least a couple of runs before you have to wait in line.

Dick Taylor


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 14, 2006)

In March, I would skip the water park and Disney quest and would only do parks.  Since you didn't do Epcot last year, you might want to do that this year and skip one of the others.  Since you have been there before, you probably know how you feel about the Magic Kingdom, MGM, and Animal Kingdom.  With kids that age, I would probably do MK, AK and Epcot.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 14, 2006)

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> In March, I would skip the water park and Disney quest and would only do parks.  Since you didn't do Epcot last year, you might want to do that this year and skip one of the others.  Since you have been there before, you probably know how you feel about the Magic Kingdom, MGM, and Animal Kingdom.  With kids that age, I would probably do MK, AK and Epcot.



there is no way my kids will let me skip disney quest. my boys love it.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 15, 2006)

JJ
Not inexpensive either but our boys loved Disney Quest at the same ages. It was fair trade for us seeing Cirque de Soleil. 

AK took us 4-5 hours to see while the MK is a day or more. 

AK was nice but half a day is enough. Tree of Life and the Safari/train ride were the highlights for us. Things were very spread out,a lot of walking for little ones. We are glad we saw it but wouldn't go back,this was the first year or two when it opened. They may have added attractions since then. We felt it was geared more for little ones than tween set. JMHO not to conflict with anyone elses.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 15, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> there is no way my kids will let me skip disney quest. my boys love it.


I can understand that, but I guess I was wondering what the little girl would find there.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 15, 2006)

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I can understand that, but I guess I was wondering what the little girl would find there.



She loves MK but will want to do anything her brothers try. She did DQ last year ok. She hated MGM.

i hope the water parks are not too cold. we have nerver been to the one at disney


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 16, 2006)

I suspect most young children would not love MGM.  I guess MK and AK might be your best bet then.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been to MGM several times with young kids.  They love the characters, the shows, and some of the restaurants.  There are virtually no rides for young kids in MGM so after the shows are over, there really isn't much.  MGM is easy to do in about 8 hours.



			
				dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I suspect most young children would not love MGM.  I guess MK and AK might be your best bet then.


----------

